# Rabbit shaped knife block



## ColeyS1 (24 Oct 2013)

Haven't posted any wips for a while so thought I'd post something im messing around with at the moment.
I bought a set of knives, but there was a few extra ones I needed to buy so thought id make a knife block that would fit them all. I do quite a bit of air rifle shooting and a moment of madness decided that rabbits ears look very similar to scissor handles :?





I started off with a 3 inch off cut of oak, glued together then cut into 3 pieces 




The original arrangement got altered slightly once the outline was cut out








Its all very roughly cut out at the moment, just a few bits need sanding and tinkering with before I glue the sections together 








It does look very strange at the moment. Im hoping once ive routed in the eyes and rounded over the edges a bit it might look slightly less strange  

Cheers

Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Oct 2013)

Were you not hugged enough as a child?


----------



## Alex H (24 Oct 2013)

Do you really use all those knives? :shock: I'm a fairly keen cook and I only use 4 or 5 at most


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Oct 2013)

Alex H":3sjzg4cp said:


> Do you really use all those knives? :shock: I'm a fairly keen cook and I only use 4 or 5 at most


Not sure to be honest. I used my tesco clubcard points for the set then added the cleaver, carving fork and carving knife. I move into my own place after Christmas so am trying to get as prepared as possible. I like eating steak & my pals like eating steak so thought it best to put a few steak knives around its back legs.
I was looking around john lewis and happened to notice a pig shaped chopping board. The idea developed after I saw that :|





Im guessing monkeybiter wouldn't like that chopping board either 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidat (24 Oct 2013)

:shock: :shock: 

adidat


----------



## Max Power (24 Oct 2013)

Nice, enough work Coley, but not keen on the design :? it looks a bit, "animal being killed by homicidal maniac" :shock:
Good idea ,having the scissors as ears though, surprising how un-rabbit like a rabbit looks without the ears


----------



## nev (24 Oct 2013)

A few too many knives in that last pic, getting into porkypine territory there I think. Clever idea with the ears and tail. Should be ready just in time for halloween


----------



## Tom K (24 Oct 2013)

Michael Angelis would probably enjoy that "I like rabbits" he says stroking the lapel of his floor length rabbit skin coat "dis wuz me ferst rabbit"


----------



## RossJarvis (24 Oct 2013)

I like it, I think the scissors for ears are a really nice touch, however the cleaver in the forehead does take it from "cute" to "Slasher Movie".


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Oct 2013)

nev":55padw7g said:


> A few too many knives in that last pic, getting into porkypine territory there I think. Clever idea with the ears and tail. Should be ready just in time for halloween


Nev I think you might be onto something with the too many knives comment. I stack cut the 3 layers so have a spare leg 




Not sure why but ive always considered this the front and have to agree it looks alot less busy with the 3 steak knives on the front gone- cheers  I struggled trying to arrange the knives in some kind of order but also keeping them far enough from the ears to make the head look cluttered. Originally I hoped the end of the scissors would poke through and look a bit like teeth. They weren't anywhere near long enough. Just for fun im hoping I can add the top part of the bottle opener to its mouth-



hence the moving of knives from front to the back. I need to try and adapt it to fit in the middle section. 

My original thought was that I wanted it to be a block type knife block. So not to life like but 3d ish




I cant decide whether to cut out the middle section of 3 so it looks like 2 front legs or leave as is. My worry is if I cut it away so there's two legs its borderline "why isn't it completely life like" instead of just being rabbit shaped. 
Thanks for all the comments. Im replying on my phone which isn't the easiest of things to do, but appreciate all your thoughts :roll:

Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterBassett (24 Oct 2013)

Well I like it, in a bunny being hacked to death kind of way.


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Oct 2013)

I notice in your original sketch it had a knife in the throat as well.....

I think it will turn out well, I also think that peacock [?] would look quite good too with a lot of knives, but less appropriate for the kitchen [for most!]


----------



## ColeyS1 (26 Oct 2013)

monkeybiter":2fmfp1wn said:


> I think it will turn out well, I also think that peacock [?] would look quite good too with a lot of knives, but less appropriate for the kitchen [for most!]


Thanks monkeybiter  the two bird things at the bottom were supposed to be a turkey and an emu  I did the bunny's tail earlier. It kind of looks like one of those cheap stubby hammers you find in pound land....





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammo (26 Oct 2013)

Max Power":19tmr9sd said:


> Nice, enough work Coley, but not keen on the design :? it looks a bit, "animal being killed by homicidal maniac" :shock:
> Good idea ,having the scissors as ears though, surprising how un-rabbit like a rabbit looks without the ears



Well I love it for the fact that it does look like a bunny being killed by a homicidal maniac...


----------



## ColeyS1 (26 Oct 2013)

Cheers sammo  im hoping I can put all the speculation of whether its inappropriate or not by giving the little fella a voice 




I used the same circuit on a johnny cash picture I made a while ago. If all goes to plan.........IF :? When the cleaver is pulled out or pushed in the rabbit will say a 20 sec message of how he's a willing participate. I managed to find a funny bugs bunny youtube clip....but its really not appropriate :roll:
The wires aren't long enough which is a pain so I might go try and find some after dinner. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## joethedrummer (26 Oct 2013)

sammo":1xiwj768 said:


> Max Power":1xiwj768 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, enough work Coley, but not keen on the design :? it looks a bit, "animal being killed by homicidal maniac" :shock:
> ...


 Me too,,,,rabbits and knives can have only one result,, pie,,here we come,,,solves the worry over the pizza cutter,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,joe,,,,


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Oct 2013)

ColeyS1":h4q1hbyl said:


> When the cleaver is pulled out or pushed in the rabbit will say a 20 sec message of how he's a willing participate.k



Getting more interesting all the time, you could also have LEDs for eyes which fade to off when you stab it in the head......I mean replace the knife in the top. :twisted:


----------



## Max Power (26 Oct 2013)

sammo":2togzdu6 said:


> Max Power":2togzdu6 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, enough work Coley, but not keen on the design :? it looks a bit, "animal being killed by homicidal maniac" :shock:
> ...





:shock: and they walk amongst us 8-[ 8-[


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Oct 2013)

Max Power":l1yxibpi said:


> :shock: and they walk amongst us 8-[



No, you walk among us :twisted:


----------



## Max Power (26 Oct 2013)

:? I may have taken offence to that, were it not for the the fact that it came from some-one who describes their occupation as a chimp :roll: 
Most chimps would be highly offended at the intellectual comparison though :shock:


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Oct 2013)

Silly person.


----------



## MickCheese (27 Oct 2013)

I have just sat here reading this with tears in my eyes.

Not because I love rabbits, (but I do) but because I was laughing so much.

Great thread.

The cleaver in the head and the steak basher up the rear end did it for me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mick


----------



## ColeyS1 (27 Oct 2013)

Well yesterday I got the button to work every time the cleavers pulled out. - i turned a little bit of brass that sits in the cleaver hole when its in the docked position. The button is mounted on a circuit board ( roughly 50 x 30 mm) lts pretty important this doesn't move but I can't think of anyway to secure it. There's no mounting screw holes or anything  The way I would like to do it is just fill the rectangular hole I chopped out for the circuit board with epoxy or hard filler. Then when its sandwiched against the other layers it should say secure. 

Does anyone know if smearing epoxy or hard filler all over the soldered ends of a circuit board might cause it to short out ? I'll be glad when the sections are all glue up. At the moment there's always a million pieces to move around every time I want to use my bench for proper work :evil: :roll:

Thanks in advance,
Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (27 Oct 2013)

MickCheese":33j6kqr5 said:


> I have just sat here reading this with tears in my eyes.
> 
> Not because I love rabbits, (but I do) but because I was laughing so much.
> 
> ...


Cheers mick  originally the voice for the rabbit was gonna be activated by pulling out the tail (thats why there's a slight dip in the handle near the end, to push a switch when it was pulled out ) I thought it best to not have it start talking when someone started interfering with its bumhole :lol:
When I first started trawling the internet for ideas and inspiration I couldn't believe some of the knife blocks I saw. One of them was a human head that had knives stabbed every where on it. Another one was a tiny little bright red body that had knives stabbed everywhere up its chest. The last version is for sale in tons of places so there must be other people with a strange sense of humour. 
I've noticed on ebay (us) theres several carrot shaped salt and pepper pots. I reckon it might cost 20-25 quid time I pay to get them here though :|
Just noticed......the clocks have gone back, not to late to go booty !!!!

Cheers
Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry (1 Nov 2013)

The best way I can think of to activate the voice circuit is to implant a small magnet in the handle of the hammer and fit a reed switch in the body to switch the circuit.

Gerry


----------



## Racers (1 Nov 2013)

Hi Coley

Hot melt glue will hold the circuit board with out any problems.

Pete


----------



## AndyT (1 Nov 2013)

Racers":267xo9sc said:


> Hi Coley
> 
> Hot melt glue will hold the circuit board with out any problems.
> 
> Pete


+1

Or if you don't have a glue gun, any diy caulk/sealant.


----------



## ColeyS1 (1 Nov 2013)

Gerry":2mror52z said:


> The best way I can think of to activate the voice circuit is to implant a small magnet in the handle of the hammer and fit a reed switch in the body to switch the circuit.
> 
> Gerry


I like that idea and it seems a great way to switch stuff without being to fiddly or dependant on small switches lining up exactly. I routed the hole for a 9 volt battery in the base and really think ive pushed my luck trying to squeeze everything in





I went abit heavy handed with a chisel and managed to poke through where the steak basher slides in. Hopefully once everythings glued up it won't be noticeable :|
Thats handy to know about the hot glue and the painters caulk. Is it only if something stays wet ( possibly silicone) that therefore might be issues ?
I've made another kitchen appliance, , hopingto build up some confidence again on the lathe. Im fairly pleased and the lathe didn't seem desperate to bite or spit things at me this time 




Not sure what Ashley isles might have to say though 

Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racers (1 Nov 2013)

The Acetic acid in silicone might be a problem, as is getting a plane out without losing blood by the looks of your last photo!

Pete


----------



## ColeyS1 (3 Nov 2013)

Racers":20aosnly said:


> The Acetic acid in silicone might be a problem, as is getting a plane out without losing blood by the looks of your last photo!
> 
> Pete


Its alright, I didn't use a honing guide on them so they're fairly blunt 

I finally pulled my finger out and got the middle section sorted. 












I did a quick test to see if the microphone would pick up sound once the next layer was on then stuck the 3 middle bits together 




I was relieved the next day after taking the clamps off - everything still seems to fit o.k. I sanded the back down then had to ease the tail a bit to get it fitting better. 
I should have stopped then  I wanted to push the job on so rather hastily started routing the detail on the front. I should have lubed up the router bed, instead I've ended up with a few shaky lines. I reckon ive routed the v groove on the front legs too deep so this is also bugging me.




If I could get another exact pair of scissors id try making more ear shaped handles, but if I try on this pair and balls it up ..... I could push it through the drum sander and start afresh but if its got oak ears the legs might not annoy me as much. 

I'll see if my workmate can hold the scissors stable enough for me to try prying the handles off. If I wreck them I'll just have to try finding a matching pair. A quick Google image search hints that it'll be like searching for a needle in a haystack :evil:
Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeddedhed (21 Nov 2013)

That is without doubt the most mental thing I've ever seen on a woodworking forum.
I doubt I'll sleep properly tonight.
Love it.


----------



## sammo (21 Nov 2013)

Would love to see a video of the whole thing in action....

Sammo


----------



## JustBen (21 Nov 2013)

Poor rabbit.
No one likes a mallet up the bum.


----------



## ColeyS1 (21 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement guys, might be just what I need  I did the silly thing of smashing off the plastic handles thinking I'd make some wooden ears instead. Same day the salt and pepper pots arrived from the U.S 




Waited 2 weeks for it to turn up smashed, so felt proper pee'd off with it. Managed to find some replacements ( ebay refunded original ) so that's partially boosted my interest again. Might put pencil to paper tomorrow night and see if I can sort the ears out :|

Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (23 Nov 2013)

After a long and boring day painting I managed to sneak in a hour or so this afternoon. I stack cut a couple bits of 6mm ply just to make a mock up and see if it was even salvageable








It's a very crude rough n ready mock up but I think it might work......




Things need slightly altering to get it to fit better to the head ( hopefully should fit without gaps :| ) but atleast now it doesn't seem such a daunting task  
Cheers
Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## THC (6 Dec 2013)

Zeddedhed":3mdh8jvz said:


> That is without doubt the most mental thing I've ever seen on a woodworking forum.
> I doubt I'll sleep properly tonight.
> Love it.


:lol: 

*excellent knife block, very imaginative/creative, lovin it too *=D>


----------



## joethedrummer (7 Dec 2013)

Hi Coley,, The wabbit looks fantastic, so much so that it appears to have taken on a personna of it own.
I think a name for the wabbit might spark some creative juice flow amongst some of us, Stanley is 
my offering , hope there"s more.
,,,joe,,


----------



## MickCheese (7 Dec 2013)

This is still a great thread which makes me smile every time I look.

I love the scissor ears. 

Mick


----------



## Shrubby (9 Dec 2013)

Very entertaining thread - is it only me that has Talking Heads 'psycho killer' pop into my brain when I see the Rabbit ?
Matt


----------



## rafezetter (27 Dec 2013)

monkeybiter":3tmimlt8 said:


> Were you not hugged enough as a child?



LMAO!! - I was looking at the pics and thinking.."I hope he doesn't have any young children visiting, they'll be scarred for life", then I saw the meat cleaver in the head and burst out laughing, your comment Monkeybiter just set me roaring!!


----------



## markblue777 (14 Feb 2014)

Great project, would like to see a recording of the sound. Definitely thinking of making something along the lines of this for my kitchen now.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## andersonec (14 Feb 2014)

ColeyS1":2nqej41s said:


> Thanks for the encouragement guys, might be just what I need  I did the silly thing of smashing off the plastic handles thinking I'd make some wooden ears instead. Same day the salt and pepper pots arrived from the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may be able to put you in touch with someone who could make you similar salt & pepper pots.

Andy


----------



## ColeyS1 (15 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys  in the end I managed to find another salt and pepper set and also spotted a cheap astroturf mat it homebase- gotta give the little fella some grass to chomp on 





I haven't done anything to the scissor ears yet as I've had a massive ' slap round the face, get your priorities in order' moment. 




That's my wardrobe at the moment  last month has been chaos getting ready and moving into new place.I'll get a recording of the rabbit tomorrow. From memory I think I edited it from about 5 different sound clips and tried to make it into one clip under 20 seconds. It does cause funny looks when the cleavers pulled out/reinserted :?

Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafezetter (16 Feb 2014)

Looks great, the astroturf is a nice touch... shame there's no cleaver in the head anymore tho, would love to hear the recording


----------



## ColeyS1 (16 Feb 2014)

Not sure how to post the video here :? http://s783.photobucket.com/user/coley1 ... c.mp4.html

The cleavers still there 
I hated talking on the video ! 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## owen (16 Feb 2014)

That is awesome!!


----------



## markblue777 (16 Feb 2014)

Ha, that's great


----------



## woodaxed (16 Feb 2014)

with all the knives in the rabbit this song came to mind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHP49lJEkiM


----------

